# African Pygmy Hedgehogs



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't even know these little critters existed let alone you could have them for a pet! My colleague at work told me about them today and said her friend had one. I really really want one now! I've taken care of wild hedgehogs before whilst working in Animal Care and always loved the idea of having a pet hedgehog but I never thought that there was a breed that would be ok to have as pets.

HEDGEHOG KINGDOM - AFRICAN PYGMY HEDGEHOG BREEDER UK-HEDGEHOGS FOR SALE a very unusual and unique pet! Pygmy hedgehogs ESSEX near LONDON - African pygmy hedgehog for sale, african pygmy hedgehog breeder, african pygmy hedgehog babies, african pygmy h


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

They make great pets  Really friendly and fun and relatively easy to take care of  I really want one next year ^_^ They're a lot more common as pets than you think. I know quite a few people who have them for sale atm 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I have an APH Miss Piggy she is called


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Miss Piggy is adorable!! The more I see of these gorgeous little piggies the more I want one. lol


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

A friend of mine kept one for a few years. The only thing is they are susceptible to oral cancers.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

I really want one of these aswell


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG they are uber cute.... I must have one!


----------



## HuffHuff (Jan 4, 2009)

They are fab - I have 4 now. Just make sure you buy from a reputable breeder whom registeres them with the UKAPH Registry and preferably that the hedgie has lineage to ensure your hedgie hasnt been interbred because the gene pool is very small in the Uk and people have a tendancy to breed a bit recklessly - a reputable breeder will also ensure that the hoglet has been well socialised properly too so your more likely to have a friendly and health pet


----------

